# Mr. Rogers is dead.



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

http://msnbc.com/news/878116.asp?0cv=CB10


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

NO! I missed that guy........It's a beautiful day in the neighborhood a beautiful day in the neighborhood.


----------



## JEARBEAR (Jan 30, 2003)

That guy is gay, once he tried being my neighbor I hit him with a louisville slugger.


----------



## Forked_Tongue (Feb 20, 2003)

I didnt like his show ether, or his alleged sexual orientation, or the fact that he got undressed in front of little boys and girls....but have a little respect for the dead......... sheesh


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Did you know when he was in the military he was a trained sniper?! And the reason why he wore long sleeves was because his body was covered with tatoos. But nevertheless, I think that it is sad that he died.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Who the f*ck is this dude you're all talking about???

Probably one of those few programs that didn't make it to the other side of the Atlantic pond, I guess...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Well for people here on the west coast his show was one of those educational tv shows for kids that was usually on public television.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Did you know when he was in the military he was a trained sniper?! And the reason why he wore long sleeves was because his body was covered with tatoos. But nevertheless, I think that it is sad that he died.


 He was not a sniper. He was an ordained Presbyterian minister. Read the article


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

wow, mr.rogers died!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

won't u b my neighbor?


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

With what I said earlier, I said here because thats whats been being said here on the radio and on tv. So I _assumed_ it was true. However, I looked up on it and sofar its all just false information.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Maybe he moved? And he's someone elses neighbor?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

Its a butifull day in my ...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> With what I said earlier, I said here because thats whats been being said here on the radio and on tv. So I _assumed_ it was true. However, I looked up on it and sofar its all just false information.


 ...that's the problem with "normal" americans! we listen and make decisions based o "hear-say"!!!!...jeez!







....a great community man dies, and people start making $#!t up about him being a sniper and having tatoos!







...public opinion is just a load of bull!







...you people need to give more respect to your deceased!







....

.....i missed his trolly


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

yes I had also herd of his death, and am sorry to see him pass. I also used to watch his show when I was a kid. but people have to die sooner or later. just the way it is.
MAD


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

I remeber watching that show because that it was on before Transformers. So I was forced to watch it.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

mr rogers was ok when I was little, I really didn't mind watching his show on tv. he sure beat barney or the telitubys


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MPower said:


> I remeber watching that show because that it was on before Transformers. So I was forced to watch it.


 ...wasn't transformers on in the afternoon?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Man, I was forced to watch Mr. Rogers when I was little. Yeah, used to think he was gay too.. never knew about him underessing in front of little kids and shibbles.

Anyways RIP to him.. and you know your getting old when all the people you grew up with are dying.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

he was a good guy...


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> never knew about him underessing in front of little kids and shibbles.


 ...taking off his jacket and shoes is considered undressing?







...i always thought he got hot in the jacket and wanted to take it off


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

yea! when you come in from outside do you take off your shoes and jacket?


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

USMC*sPiKeY* said:


> MPower said:
> 
> 
> > I remeber watching that show because that it was on before Transformers. So I was forced to watch it.
> ...


 Where I'm at Transformers showed at 3:30 and Mr. Rogers was at 3:00.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

where I came from transformes where on a diferent channel. remember how you had to rub the black spot on the transformers to see if it was good guy or a bad guy by its symbol.


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Classic and new ones are just plain stupid.


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

MPower said:


> USMC*sPiKeY* said:
> 
> 
> > MPower said:
> ...


 ...oh really? i remember when mr. rogers came on during the morning at about 9 and the cartoons came on at 3


----------

